# Mail plante au lancement



## Julie 75 (24 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Mon logiciel "Mail" plante au lancement, j'ai ce message d'erreur _"Lors de sa précédente ouverture, Mail a quitté inopinément pendant la réouverture des fenêtres. Souhaitez-vous essayer à nouveau de rouvrir ses fenêtres ?"_
Depuis deux jours, j'ai tenté de me débrouiller comme une grande en lisant vos explications. J'ai réparé le disque et les permissions, j'ai réinstallé Yosemite, tenté de réinstaller mail par Time Machine et Pacifist, mais rien n'y fait.
Time Machine dit que je ne peux pas supprimer ou remplacer mail car il faut partie du système.
Je suis suis Yosémite et mail à jour.

Merci d'avance de votre aide.
Cordialement.

Voici le début du rapport d'erreur, (le tout ne passe pas), du Chinois pour moi :
Process:               Mail [1338]
Path:                  /Applications/Mail.app/Contents/MacOS/Mail
Identifier:            com.apple.mail
Version:               8.1 (1993)
Build Info:            Mail-1993000000000000~1
Code Type:             X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:        ??? [1]
Responsible:           Mail [1338]
User ID:               501

Date/Time:             2015-01-24 11:37:16.137 +0100
OS Version:            Mac OS X 10.10.1 (14B25)
Report Version:        11
Anonymous UUID:        C5DAB32C-F946-F976-82EE-5952061BA48E


Time Awake Since Boot: 2100 seconds

Crashed Thread:        0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type:        EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes:       0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000

Application Specific Information:
*** Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'NSInternalInconsistencyException', reason: 'Absolute path passed into -[MFLocalAccount mailboxForRelativePath:isFilesystemPath:create:]: /Volumes/Big Mac/Users/juliemartin/Library/Mail/V2/Mailboxes/JULIE.mbox'
abort() called
terminating with uncaught exception of type NSException

Application Specific Backtrace 1:
0   CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff878d964c __exceptionPreprocess + 172
1   libobjc.A.dylib                     0x00007fff91b2c6de objc_exception_throw + 43
2   CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff878d942a +[NSException raise:format:arguments:] + 106
3   Foundation                          0x00007fff883c55b9 -[NSAssertionHandler handleFailureInMethodbject:file:lineNumber:description:] + 195
4   Mail                                0x00007fff919cdf5c -[MFMailAccount mailboxForRelativePath:isFilesystemPath:create:] + 251
5   Mail                                0x00007fff919cf696 +[MFMailAccount mailboxForURL:forceCreation:syncableURL:] + 473
6   Mail                                0x00007fff919da93c +[MFMailbox mailboxWithPersistentIdentifier:] + 122
7   Mail                                0x000000010ce2b39f Mail + 218015
8   AppKit                              0x00007fff8b0ef1e8 -[NSOutlineView _readPersistentExpandItems] + 344
9   Mail                                0x000000010ce34831 Mail + 256049
10  Mail                                0x000000010ce34e6c Mail + 257644
11  CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff87895cbc __CFNOTIFICATIONCENTER_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_AN_OBSERVER__ + 12
12  CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff877871b4 _CFXNotificationPost + 3140
13  Foundation                          0x00007fff882d4ea1 -[NSNotificationCenter postNotificationNamebject:userInfo:] + 66
14  Mail                                0x00007fff91a94e16 __74-[MFVIPSendersController _updateMailboxesAndPostNotificationsOnMainThread]_block_invoke + 219
15  Foundation                          0x00007fff8840f2e8 __NSBLOCKOPERATION_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_BLOCK__ + 7
16  Foundation                          0x00007fff882fb905 -[NSBlockOperation main] + 97
17  Foundation                          0x00007fff882da59c -[__NSOperationInternal _start:] + 653
18  Foundation                          0x00007fff882da1a3 __NSOQSchedule_f + 184
19  libdispatch.dylib                   0x00007fff9047ac13 _dispatch_client_callout + 8
20  libdispatch.dylib                   0x00007fff90486cbf _dispatch_main_queue_callback_4CF + 861
21  CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff8782cc59 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_SERVICING_THE_MAIN_DISPATCH_QUEUE__ + 9
22  CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff877e92ef __CFRunLoopRun + 2159
23  CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff877e8838 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 296
24  HIToolbox                           0x00007fff91daa43f RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 235
25  HIToolbox                           0x00007fff91daa1ba ReceiveNextEventCommon + 431
26  HIToolbox                           0x00007fff91da9ffb _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 71
27  AppKit                              0x00007fff8afe06d1 _DPSNextEvent + 964
28  AppKit                              0x00007fff8afdfe80 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 194
29  AppKit                              0x00007fff8afd3e23 -[NSApplication run] + 594
30  AppKit                              0x00007fff8afbf2d4 NSApplicationMain + 1832
31  libdyld.dylib                       0x00007fff920ae5c9 start + 1
32  ???                                 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1

Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff900d9282 __pthread_kill + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff8529ab73 abort + 129
2   libc++abi.dylib                   0x00007fff893a5a21 abort_message + 257
3   libc++abi.dylib                   0x00007fff893cd9d1 default_terminate_handler() + 267
4   libobjc.A.dylib                   0x00007fff91b306c6 _objc_terminate() + 103
5   libc++abi.dylib                   0x00007fff893cb0a1 std::__terminate(void (*)()) + 8
6   libc++abi.dylib                   0x00007fff893cb113 std::terminate() + 51
7   libobjc.A.dylib                   0x00007fff91b304ef objc_terminate + 9
8   libdispatch.dylib                 0x00007fff9047ac27 _dispatch_client_callout + 28
9   libdispatch.dylib                 0x00007fff90486cbf _dispatch_main_queue_callback_4CF + 861
10  com.apple.CoreFoundation         0x00007fff8782cc59 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_SERVICING_THE_MAIN_DISPATCH_QUEUE__ + 9
11  com.apple.CoreFoundation         0x00007fff877e92ef __CFRunLoopRun + 2159
12  com.apple.CoreFoundation         0x00007fff877e8838 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 296
13  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff91daa43f RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 235
14  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff91daa1ba ReceiveNextEventCommon + 431
15  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff91da9ffb _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 71
16  com.apple.AppKit                 0x00007fff8afe06d1 _DPSNextEvent + 964
17  com.apple.AppKit                 0x00007fff8afdfe80 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 194
18  com.apple.AppKit                 0x00007fff8afd3e23 -[NSApplication run] + 594
19  com.apple.AppKit                 0x00007fff8afbf2d4 NSApplicationMain + 1832
20  libdyld.dylib                     0x00007fff920ae5c9 start + 1

Thread 1:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff900da22e kevent64 + 10
1   libdispatch.dylib                 0x00007fff9047da6a _dispatch_mgr_thread + 52


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2015)

faire ca


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1


c'est souvent un ou deux fichiers
(dont la plist Mail ou dans Maildata etc)

plus si c'est un upgrade yosemite avec preservation migration conversion d'un OS précedent


----------



## Julie 75 (24 Janvier 2015)

Merci Pascal,
Mail s'ouvre sur une autre cession, comme ne l'avais jamais utilisé, il me demande de le configurer, ajouter des comptes...
Je suppose que ce n'est pas nécéssaire, que dois je faire pour réparer mail de la cession principale ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2015)

ben ca peut etre PLEIN de choses
un ou plusiuurs fichiers et dans divers endroits ,preferences mail data containers les dossiers Mail ...


c'est déjà traité des centaines de fois
(malheureusement depuis la refonte du forum cette semaine , la "nouvelle"  recherche est capricieuse)

commence déjà par déplacer (mail fermé) les plist Mail dans preferences de TA session


----------



## Julie 75 (24 Janvier 2015)

Ça fait deux jour que je cherche 
J'ai jeté tous les .plist concernant mail dans les préférences de ma maison, mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2015)

Julie 75 a dit:


> J'ai jeté tous les .plist concernant mail dans les préférences de ma maison


Y compris celui-ci ?

/Users/juliemartin/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist

Ceci dit, d'après le rapport de plantage, c'est plutôt un problème d'accès à un dossier du "V2".

Si (et seulement si) ton compte est en imap, une solution radicale est de supprimer le dossier ~/Library/Mail, après avoir fait une sauvegarde de ce dossier.
Redémarrer, lancer Mail et reconfigurer le compte.
A ne faire qu'en dernier recours après avoir tenté la suppression des .plist (redémarrage obligatoire après suppression des .plist).


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ceci dit, d'après le rapport de plantage, c'est plutôt un problème d'accès à un dossier du "V2".


et apparement un souci avec UN dossier
ca
y/Mail/V2/Mailboxes/JULIE.mbox'

donc une idée serait de ne déplacer QUE ce dossier 
et relancer Mail


----------



## Julie 75 (25 Janvier 2015)

Merci tous les deux, les suppressions des plists ne suffisaient pas. 
Le redémarrage et la suppression du dossier JULIE.mbox ont réglé le problème. Mail s'est relancé, j'ai reconfiguré tous mes comptes, j'ai importé mes boîtes sauf JULIE qui contient pas mal d'autres boîtes. Je crains qu'en la ré-important mail re-plante. Ne croyez vous pas qu'il serait moins dangereux d'importer ses sous dossiers un par un ? Ou importer tout JULIE ne posera pas de problème ?
J'ai lu que les boires inteligentes étaient mieux et plus faciles à gérer qu'en pensez vous ? 
Merci encore d'aider les novices comme moi. 
Cordialement.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

ne la reimportes pas en mode "geek" ( replacement manuel)
mais par contre tu peux IMPORTER via le menu Mail
(et t'as le choix soit Mail puisque c'est le même, soit mbox)

et ce sera dans un NOUVEAU dossier ( importation)avec BAL neuves
ensuite tu déplaces ranges etc
( conseil  si tu recrées une structure identique , pour voir où ca coince dans le futur , tu devrais nommer ca JULIE NEW ou autre nom different de l'original, ceci pour bien differencier en cas de couacet faciliter le diagnostic)

ceci dit 
c'est du pop ou imap?
car en imap si cette structure est en ligne , inutile d'importer

par ailleurs peut etre que  Mail se paume un peu si la structure est hyper complexe ( 257 dossiers sous dossiers sous sous dossiers avec sous sous sous dossiers etc)
des structures de ce genre deviennent assez vite casse bonbons et en 2015 pas forcement malin
car la recherche de message a beaucoup évolué ( que ce soit dans un logiciel ou  compte en ligne, c'est variable selon logiciel et service en ligne)

--
les boites intelligentes c'est pas sorcier
ce ne sont que ...des résultats de ....recherche dynamique
et on peut en faire de très simples ( du genre 3 derniers jours , non lus ,  messages de Tartempion etc  ) à très très ciblées en jouant avec des critères multiples enchainés
(comme par exemple messages de tartempion non lus des 3 derniers jours )


----------



## Julie 75 (25 Janvier 2015)

J'ai toujours effectuer "importer", je ne savais pas que l'on puisse faire autrement.
J'ai passé toutes mes adresses en pop sans perdre le contenu des ex imap.
Après avoir tout rapatrié selon tes instructions, je passerais aux boites intelligentes.
J'ai bien compris, merci encore pour ton aide, ta patience, tes conseils et tes explications.
Bon Dimanche.
Bien cordialement.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

Julie 75 a dit:


> J'ai passé toutes mes adresses en pop sans perdre le contenu des ex imap..


alors ca c'est rarissime!

la plupart des gens cherchant au contraire à passer de pop  à imap 
(qui a plein d'atouts que pop n'a pas)


----------



## Julie 75 (26 Janvier 2015)

Justement, c'est trop compliqué pour moi, je préfère les pop avec lesquelles je n'ai jamais eu de problème pour gérer les mail sur plusieurs machines et Iphones.
Pour les boites intelligentes, elle ne sont que des liens ? Par exemple si je jète mes boites classiques ASSURANCES, PHOTOS, etc dans lesquelles se trouvent les messages, ils ne resterons pas dans les boites intelligentes, mais seront perdus ?
Si oui, dois je replacer tous mes messages dans leur boites d'arrivée respectives par exemple julietartampion@orange.fr ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2015)

les bal intelligentes sont exactement comme les dossiers intelligents ou playlists intelligentes itunes
des resultats de recherche
donc si un fichier est enlevé ( de mail , du mac , d'itunes , le bidule intelligent ne le verra pas  puisque plus là !)

et c'est marrant car au début tu n'avais pas dit avoir DES appareils
et l'imap est FAIT pour une gestion simplifiée synchronisée sur tous les appareils
( ce qu'on fait sur l'un est  refleté  sur tous les autres)


----------

